
Government accidentally sends file on “remote mind control” to journalist - spking
https://boingboing.net/2018/04/19/government-accidentally-sends.html
======
nnq
Now, if I were a cult leader (or fascist politician) and wanted some materials
to convince my followers to give up mobile phones and other "fake news"
spreading devices that would poison a believer's mind, this would be...
_godsend..._

(Jokes aside, "government accidentally" parts is scary, somebody seems to be
playing a pretty dangerous mass manipulation long-game here. Like in "let's
'leak' these to a journalist, the use this to cause hysteria about Y later
when we need Z".)

------
leohutson
My guess is that this is a conspiracy being propagated by the extremists, and
that's why it ended up in the file, but the description and source of the
document was lost or redacted.

~~~
mirimir
The site [http://www.raven1.net/](http://www.raven1.net/) is for sale, but we
see "Related Links: Subliminal hypnosis tapes Mind Control Pictures to Color".

From
[https://web.archive.org/web/*/www.raven1.net](https://web.archive.org/web/*/www.raven1.net)
: "This URL has been excluded from the Wayback Machine."

But [https://archive.is/www.raven1.net](https://archive.is/www.raven1.net) has
some snapshots. It was active from ~2000 to ~2015. And I gather that it
contained FOIA stuff from the NSA.[0]

So this is maybe old FOIA stuff, collected by some agency, recycled through a
new FOIA request. Plus conspiracy theory, perhaps.

But you know, MK-ULTRA turned out to be a real thing.

0)
[http://www.rense.com/general/restrictions.htm](http://www.rense.com/general/restrictions.htm)

~~~
nnq
> is for sale, but we see "Related Links: Subliminal hypnosis tapes Mind
> Control Pictures to Color"

yep, the "magic" of add-tech "getting smarter", we'll see more and more of
these :|

------
chris_wot
If this was a prank, it was a pretty egregious violation of FOI policy! If
only because you expect to get source material, after all you want
authenticated copies of documents not falsified or fictional material.

------
DrScump
Since the file name refers to EM effects, perhaps this got mixed in with
documents regarding the alleged EM attacks on diplomatic personnel in Havana?

------
mdekkers
...blew my mind! (sorry, i'll leave now)

